# Where do you guys send your distributors to to be re worked?



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I got a dog crap slow 72 GTO and Something is not adding up with this motor. It’s rebuilt and runs perfect but it’s slower than a stock 400 250 Horsepower GTO. You know the typically story “ oh yeah previous owner had it rebuild so I didn’t touch it”. I do have reason to believe this is true but I feel as though the motor was disassembled, machined, and a whole bunch of stock parts were reused and other after market parts were haphazardly thrown in there like a weak generic cam etc. basically what I’m saying is this thing is not fined tuned ( total timing way off etc, carb needs jetting, replace crappy performer intake etc).

Sorry for the long winded description but I feel like I can get noticeably better performance out of this engine without doing much and I want to say recurving the summit hei conversion distributor is the way to go or replace altogether with a stock hei rebuilt unit. So here’s the question....
Who do you send your distributors to for a rebuild with custom advance curve, weights, springs, etc?

I remember way back when around 2010 when I had my Trans Am a bunch of guys used one guy but I can’t remember his name.

thanks for you help!

-Dan


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Lars is the best,..check with him [email protected]


----------



## Thered72 (Jul 30, 2020)

Thanks man! This is a big help


----------

